# Colors?



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what colors my new babies are?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't tell but there cute!!!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The name of the colors depends on the breed. What breeds do you have ?


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The name of the colors depends on the breed. What breeds do you have ?


Oh yeah! I should have wrote that on this post!!! Ameraucana.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Did you buy them at a feed store? If so, they are likely Easter Eggers, not purebred Ameraucanas. They will lay eggs that will be a range of fun colors, from green to blue to pinkish to brown. If you Google Easter Egger Chickens and then click on the Images link you'll see a lot of photos of what they'll likely turn out to be.

I love EE's they're great fun, and generally friendly birds. It looks like you have at least one Silver in there, and several brown/yellow types. 

Enjoy!


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Did you buy them at a feed store? If so, they are likely Easter Eggers, not purebred Ameraucanas. They will lay eggs that will be a range of fun colors, from green to blue to pinkish to brown. If you Google Easter Egger Chickens and then click on the Images link you'll see a lot of photos of what they'll likely turn out to be.
> 
> I love EE's they're great fun, and generally friendly birds. It looks like you have at least one Silver in there, and several brown/yellow types.
> 
> Enjoy!


I bought them at TSC. The more research I do the more they look like Easter Egger chicks. They don't match up too well as Ameraucanas. At least not the pic I've seen. They look more like Easter eggers!


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

Easter eggers are very friendly. I have a rooster that can hand feed that is an Easter egger.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I can hand feed my leghorn/game cross, but he's still a nutball. Lol


----------

